# Kindle 3 Battery Life



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

How long has the battery on your K3 lasted between charges and how have you been using it?

Mine has lasted nine days.  I have only downloaded ten books to the K3.  I keep wireless off except for the book downloads and syncing between the K3 and my K2.  When I connect to whispernet I am using WiFi.  I have not used the browser.

My Kindle software was version 3.0.


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

When you add items, the Kindle will generate an index so you can search.  This takes some time for each book and will cause the battery to drain faster during this time.  Once the indexes are created then power consumption is back to normal.

I get about a week for my Kindle 3G+WiFi with wireless on.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Plus, it takes a few charge cycles for the battery to reach full capacity. I wouldn't worry about yet.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for your replies.  I'm not worrying, I am just asking others to report their experiences with their K3s.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I've had mine exactly 2 weeks today and not charged it since the initial first charge. 

But i haven't been using it as much as some because of personal issues going on. I've been using it more in the last 2 days for just reading and installing that patch thing. It's not down to half yet.


----------

